# I have custody of Princess Sparkle



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I collected Princess Sparkle this afternoon for Gill, from the lovely (male ) Yorkshire Rose 

Isnt she gorgeous :001_wub:

I may just have to keep her   :lol:

She was running all over me earlier and ended up going down my top and then into my bra. I asked Yorkshire Rose to help me but he refused :blushing: :lol: :lol:

Here she is when i first brought her home. Shes now asleep in her toy 

























This is my favourite pic  :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg woman I have noticed the signature, Princess Sparkle is miiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnneeeeee and shes coming to the famous mousie retirement home Explorer Towers, anyway Im telling Yorkshire Rose if you keep her . So does everyone love *my* mousie?.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is SO pretty!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg woman I have noticed the signature, Princess Sparkle is miiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnneeeeee and shes coming to the famous mousie retirement home Explorer Towers, anyway Im telling Yorkshire Rose if you keep her . So does everyone love *my* mousie?.


haha what will he do? Slap me? haha i might like that  :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> She is SO pretty!


Thanks I fell in love with her when I first met her then YR said shes retiring so I sulked and he said I could have her..



srhdufe said:


> haha what will he do? Slap me? haha i might like that  :lol: :lol:


Well YR that sounds like an invitaion if ever I read one:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well YR that sounds like an invitaion if ever I read one:lol:


Hmmm i shall be careful what i type then


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hmmm i shall be careful what i type then


 Well that says it all then, Sarah and YR sitting in a tree.... :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well that says it all then, Sarah and YR sitting in a tree.... :lol:


:blushing:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, Princess Sparkle is gorgeous!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Awww, Princess Sparkle is gorgeous!!


Thanks Ash, you can see why I fell in love with her.


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwwwww, she's beautiful...I love those ears!!! So cute! :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

she's a cutie, had a bit of GMM TDM?!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

awwww she is beautiful!! Who is yorkshire rose? is he abit of a hottie or something?? Sorry heehee


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Who is yorkshire rose?
> 
> is he abit of a hottie or something??


Er... no comment and no comment


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Uh oh...
mouse custody battle ? :lol:

'Tis a very pretty looking mousey


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

heehee is he on here??


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

:O a hottie MALE here

Brill 

and Princess Sparkle is a babe! Awesome name too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to pay him back for letting me have Princess Sparkle now,time to build up a huge rep for YR. He is soooooo hot seriously girls I nearly left my hubby for him, makes Brad Pitt look rough does Yorkshire Rose. (Hows that YR will that do you?:thumbup


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> Princess Sparkle is a babe! Awesome name too


Thanks, i chose it :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im going to pay him back for letting me have Princess Sparkle now,time to build up a huge rep for YR. He is soooooo hot seriously girls I nearly left my hubby for him, makes Brad Pitt look rough does Yorkshire Rose. (Hows that YR will that do you?:thumbup


:lol: :lol: dont tell everyone 

We saw him first


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Found him, just went on his profile but there was no pic of him!! He has his age as 19! LOL a lil too young for me!  heehee


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Found him, just went on his profile but there was no pic of him!! He has his age as 19! LOL a lil too young for me!  heehee


XD not too young for me  if he is, in fact 19


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: dont tell everyone
> 
> We saw him first


Well as I am married (and old enough to be his mum) I will let you ladies fight over him.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Found him, just went on his profile but there was no pic of him!! He has his age as 19! LOL a lil too young for me!  heehee


Ahhhh but.....

And he may kill me for this...

He said it is his birthday this week... 

Only 4yrs younger (ish) than me  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Haahaa, well I am in dogsmothers position! Married and way too old! haahaa! Still wouldnt mind seeing a pic though!  

whaaa?? no harm in looking!!:lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh god...just wait til he sees this thread

:lol:

poor boy, he'll be scared to death!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Myth said:


> 'Tis a very pretty looking mousey


Indeed she is!!
Colour is Argente, markings I think are called Banded. Is she from show stock? Her type isn't bad either!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tapir said:


> oh god...just wait til he sees this thread
> 
> :lol:
> 
> poor boy, he'll be scared to death!


haha he doesnt seem the sort of person to get embarrased easily, gives Srhdufe a run for her money and thats not easy.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Indeed she is!!
> Colour is Argente, markings I think are called Banded. Is she from show stock? Her type isn't bad either!


yep argente banded Im sure he said that, she is even more lovely in real life.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> haha he doesnt seem the sort of person to get embarrased easily, gives Srhdufe a run for her money and thats not easy.


haha indeed he does 

I bet its us that will blush next time we see him :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> haha indeed he does
> 
> I bet its us that will blush next time we see him :lol:


haah you lot make me bloody laugh! :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhh now and dont kill me for this, but I have put a lil message on his profile saying if he reads this then u guys made me!! haahaa :lol: So yeah im sure his gonna read it!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Ahhh now and dont kill me for this, but I have put a lil message on his profile saying if he reads this then u guys made me!! haahaa :lol: So yeah im sure his gonna read it!


lol i have sent him the link too and blamed tdm :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> lol i have sent him the link too and blamed tdm :lol: :lol:


Im gonna sulk then, see if it works again.:lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG! you lot will jump on any poor unsuspecting male!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And anyway im still in my prime so im sure he wont mind me wanting to take a looky looky  :thumbup: :lol:

Come on lad show us a pic   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG! you lot will jump on any poor unsuspecting male!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> And anyway im still in my prime so im sure he wont mind me wanting to take a looky looky  :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Come on lad show us a pic   :lol: :lol:


I agree, i think it is best for all parties involved, to see a photo


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I agree, i think it is best for all parties involved, to see a photo


haha love it! 

Come on its in everyones interests to see a pic so everyone will calm down :laugh: :laugh: unless YR is really a mega hottie


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Must be something about the name "Sarah"!!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

honestly srhdufe, look what you've done, mentioning a male!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Tapir said:


> honestly srhdufe, look what you've done, mentioning a male!


haha :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Must be something about the name "Sarah"!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Tapir said:


> honestly srhdufe, look what you've done, mentioning a male!


rofl well... 
you know you love it really


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

PMSL im locking my windows aswel as the doors now.

haha no pictures  not till iget a new nose and thats a long time away lol

Might just let your imaginations run riot instead 



MerlinsMum said:


> Indeed she is!!
> Colour is Argente, markings I think are called Banded. Is she from show stock? Her type isn't bad either!


Shes from x show lines father was a PEW and very typey he was and yup mis marked Argente Banded :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> PMSL im locking my windows aswel as the doors now.
> 
> haha no pictures  not till iget a new nose and thats a long time away lol
> 
> ...


oh god...they won't be happy...:scared:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> PMSL im locking my windows aswel as the doors now.
> 
> haha no pictures  not till iget a new nose and thats a long time away lol


Sorry but i just cant let you do that!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> oh god...they won't be happy...:scared:


Thats very true...

I will cry now


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey!!! Thats not fair!!! Us women have let it all ahng out so to speak when it came to piccys on the piccy thread!!!! U guys have nothing to worry about trust me!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> *PMSL im locking my windows aswel as the doors now.*
> haha no pictures  not till iget a new nose and thats a long time away lol
> 
> Might just let your imaginations run riot instead
> ...


Ahhh you poor poor thing,, you really do think that mere locks will out a rampant Sarah :lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ahhh you poor poor thing,, you really do think that mere locks will out a rampant Sarah :lol:.


Cowbag 

haha tho it may be true :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ahhh you poor poor thing,, you really do think that mere locks will out a rampant Sarah :lol:.


Im hiding the ladders aswel :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Im hiding the ladders aswel :lol:


oh she'll find a way in...

with her pink pussy :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> oh she'll find a way in...
> 
> with her pink pussy :lol:


hahaha i wont show him it tho cos he may go the same colour :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha i wont show him it tho cos he may go the same colour :lol:


Once youve seen one youve seen them all :thumbup:

I can you this thread getting locked and people banned lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Once youve seen one youve seen them all :thumbup:
> 
> I can you this thread getting locked and people banned lol


:eek6: me?? sweet innocent me???  :aureola:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :eek6: me?? sweet innocent me???  :aureola:


Sweet????

Innocent????

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Once youve seen one youve seen them all :thumbup:
> 
> I can you this thread getting locked and people banned lol


oh how rude!! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Sweet????
> 
> Innocent????
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Didi u know us 3 are all sarahs!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> oh how rude!! :laugh: :thumbup:


He is isnt he :lol:



HarryHamster2 said:


> Didi u know us 3 are all sarahs!!!


lol no i didnt :lol:

IMO Sarah is the best name in the world cos it means princess


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhhhh yes I agree!!!!! Yeah, hi there my name is sarah!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate being left out, my names Sarah too.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I hate being left out, my names Sarah too.


:lol: Only cos you want to be a princess like me GILL!!  :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He is isnt he :lol:
> 
> lol no i didnt :lol:
> 
> IMO Sarah is the best name in the world cos it means princess


LMAO at this thread...makes...interesting....reading lol....Your Majesties!!!!  xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Haahaa!!! See? someone gets it!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: Only cos you want to be a princess like me GILL!!  :lol:


yeah but Gill means quarter of a pint I think which isnt quite princess so tonight Im gong to be a princess, Sarah.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> yeah but Gill means quarter of a pint I think which isnt quite princess so tonight Im gong to be a princess, Sarah.


PMSL!!!!! thats what i am going to call you from now on...

Mrs Quarter of a pint lady


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Mines names from Latin and Means Warlike and Dedicated to Mars, Mars being known as Aries in Greek and Aries is teh God of War


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Mines names from Latin and Means Warlike and Dedicated to Mars, Mars being known as Aries in Greek and Aries is teh God of War


God of war not a sex god? Well thats just no good is it


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Mark?

Ohhh the warrier man saves his princesses!!! haahaa


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Mines names from Latin and Means Warlike and Dedicated to Mars, Mars being known as Aries in Greek and Aries is teh God of War


Warlike in the Roman times....so really your name is just "common typical man"?

LMAO at Gill's meaning...just fantastic!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What is in the air at the mo...everyone is in heat!!! :lol: xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Mines names from Latin and Means Warlike and Dedicated to Mars, Mars being known as Aries in Greek and Aries is teh God of War


more than a pretty face 

humph. right i'm also called Sarah tonight.

god knows what Annie means...probably like cow herder or something crap like that :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> What is in the air at the mo...everyone is in heat!!! :lol: xx


:blushing: well its that time and we cant help it  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> more than a pretty face
> 
> humph. right i'm also called Sarah tonight.
> 
> god knows what Annie means...probably like cow herder or something crap like that :lol:


Blessed with grace :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Blessed with grace :lol:


PFFFT! that could NOT be more wrong


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> PFFFT! that could NOT be more wrong


:lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :blushing: well its that time and we cant help it  :lol:


Hehe well I'm just jealous I guess lol. Poor YR...the only buck in a herd on in season does!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hehe well I'm just jealous I guess lol. Poor YR...the only buck in a herd on in season does!!!


LMAOOO! :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

niki87 said:


> What is in the air at the mo...everyone is in heat!!! :lol: xx


I have no idea, but I am getting a little heated!!!! heehee


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hehe well I'm just jealous I guess lol. Poor YR...the only buck in a herd on in season does!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He loves it really!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

you lot are all so rude!! too rude for this princesses eyes coz im innocent and 100% pure


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> you lot are all so rude!! too rude for this princesses eyes coz im innocent and 100% pure


Now why dont i believe you??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah YR...come here big boy...we're waiting....xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah YR...come here big boy...we're waiting....xx


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hands off :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Haahaahaa!!!!! Lets get right ot the point there!!! Why dont u just tell him to get naked and dance for us????


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Now why dont i believe you??


Errrmmmmmm im not sure...is it because i was asking YR in a previous post to show us a pic so we can all ogle him?????? :laugh: :laugh:

Niki87 what is it you're waiting for????  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaahaa!!!!! Lets get right ot the point there!!! Why dont u just tell him to get naked and dance for us????


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He's doing that for me right now so i am afraid he's busy


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaahaa!!!!! Lets get right ot the point there!!! Why dont u just tell him to get naked and dance for us????


erm im not a fan of naked men dancing around in front of my face im too innocent for that kind of behaviour!   :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's doing that for me right now so i am afraid he's busy


now thats not on! stop being selfish!! SHARE! :laugh:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaahaa!!!!! Lets get right ot the point there!!! Why dont u just tell him to get naked and dance for us????


ERM YR.................WHAT SHE SAID!!!



Sarah+Hammies said:


> Errrmmmmmm im not sure...is it because i was asking YR in a previous post to show us a pic so we can all ogle him?????? :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Niki87 what is it you're waiting for????  :lol:


As above!!!



srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's doing that for me right now so i am afraid he's busy


Just cos you're a Princess...your Royal Highness...im a mere victor of the people...doesn't mean you have dibs on the male!!!  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> erm im not a fan of naked men dancing around in front of my face im too innocent for that kind of behaviour!   :lol:


LMAO and you expect us to believe you? I know from first hand experience how bad Sarah's are  



Sarah+Hammies said:


> now thats not on! stop being selfish!! SHARE! :laugh:


Nope 

All mine :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i think this is verging on harrassment...:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Just cos you're a Princess...your Royal Highness...im a mere victor of the people...doesn't mean you have dibs on the male!!!  xx


Orf with her head!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

HEY!!!!! Respect the elders!!!! I am older than u AND a princess!!! So I get first dibs!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Tapir said:


> i think this is verging on harrassment...:lol:


Nah it isnt, its girly talk about boyyyyyyssssss


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> HEY!!!!! Respect the elders!!!! I am older than u AND a princess!!! So I get first dibs!!!!!:lol:


and you are ALL older than the victim *ahem* gentleman in question. I however, am of perfect age for the lad


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im only 23, im not exactly old!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> and you are ALL older than the victim *ahem* gentleman in question. I however, am of perfect age for the lad


I am going to be 21 again this year, so i am actually


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im nearly 22 now.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im nearly 22 now.


22 what??


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> 22 what??


oooh cheeky! lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> 22 what??


 Im fighting the urge to say stone.:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im fighting the urge to say stone.:lol:


PMSL  :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im fighting the urge to say stone.:lol:


now why would you wanna say that? :laugh:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah well I am........18 again!!! Sweet sweet 18!! So back off!! heehee:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol everyone.



Tapir said:


> and you are ALL older than the victim *ahem* gentleman in question. I however, am of perfect age for the lad


Eh im younger than the "harrassed" male....so being the baby i will thqueam and i will thquean till im thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol everyone.
> 
> Eh im younger than the "harrassed" male....so being the baby i will thqueam and i will thquean till im thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that had me in hysterics!!! thqueam away love!  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol everyone.
> 
> Eh im younger than the "harrassed" male....so being the baby i will thqueam and i will thquean till im thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i will lock you in the tower


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol everyone.
> 
> Eh im younger than the "harrassed" male....so being the baby i will thqueam and i will thquean till im thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


me too 
i'm two years younger


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Yeah well I am........18 again!!! Sweet sweet 18!! So back off!! heehee:lol:


 Damn you


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Tapir said:


> me too
> i'm two years younger


the older woman surely has more "life experience"  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

If u are younger than 18 ur not eligable and seeing as he is 19 if you are 2 years younger u are 17.......sorry ladies!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> i will lock you in the tower


Oh no my Lady...forgive me I beg you...I will leave you with the Chosen Male!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> the older woman surely has more "life experience"  :lol:


I am older :lol: I am not going to admit to anything tho


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

nah mate, 16 is legal therefore 16 is the cut off


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I am older :lol: I am not going to admit to anything tho


yeah thats my point!! :laugh: he might not want an 18 year old he might go for the older lady  :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh no my Lady...forgive me I beg you...I will leave you with the Chosen Male!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> If u are younger than 18 ur not eligable and seeing as he is 19 if you are 2 years younger u are 17.......sorry ladies!!!!! :lol::lol:


hmmm, i don't think married folk are eligable either though...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He's 19?????? Oops! Ok am a wee bit older...xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe! look at the type of threads you start!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> srhdufe! look at the type of threads you start!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I didnt start it about him i was introducing my new mousey 

Thats my story and i shall stick to it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt start it about him i was introducing my new mousey
> 
> Thats my story and i shall stick to it


Eherm actually you were introducing *my* new mousie.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt start it about him i was introducing my new mousey
> 
> Thats my story and i shall stick to it


oh ok i get ya  :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Eherm actually you were introducing *my* new mousie.


Sorry, did you say something??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:crying: The naughty lady stole my mousie.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> yeah thats my point!! :laugh: he might not want an 18 year old he might go for the older lady  :laugh:


Do I beat u guys with that one too though? If we are being "honest"?? I am 30!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Sorry, did you say something??


Lol. Well congrats on a very gorgeous mouse!! xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :crying: The naughty lady stole my mousie.


oh dear :frown: that gives you permission to steal one of her fur babies :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Do I beat u guys with that one too though? If we are being "honest"?? I am 30!


Ha beat you all I am err older than 30.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol. Well congrats on a very gorgeous mouse!! xx


Thankies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> oh dear :frown: that gives you permission to steal one of her fur babies :thumbup:


Ok Im having Oscar then.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> oh dear :frown: that gives you permission to steal one of her fur babies :thumbup:


Thats not a problem. She can have Rosie :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok Im having Oscar then.


Oscar has left the building


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:lol: i wonder what i did with my time before i found this forum! :scared:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: i wonder what i did with my time before i found this forum! :scared:


So do i :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

good god there is another sarah on her way down here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/96787-hi-norfolk.html


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tapir said:


> good god there is another sarah on her way down here
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/96787-hi-norfolk.html


Someone should tell her there is a Sarah convention on pf tonight.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Tapir said:


> good god there is another sarah on her way down here
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/96787-hi-norfolk.html


oh yeah ive already seen our new princess  in rabbits section. :thumbup: we are going to be able to take over soon mwahahahaha


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yay another Sarah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

haahaa yeah call this place Sarahs PF!!! Anyone who wants to join has to bow to us!! haahaa


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Yay another Sarah :lol: :lol:


yay 

haha i'm joking!!! you know i love all you mad (and slightly sex crazed) sarahs really :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> haahaa yeah call this place Sarahs PF!!! Anyone who wants to join has to bow to us!! haahaa


Im liking that idea, lets run it by all the mods :thumbup: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Are there any mods that are sarahs??? Be easier to turn them!!! haahaa

ohhhh I need to be careful! dunno what I can say atm before I get into trouble! :s


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think i would be a great mod wouldnt i


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

O dear lord all this over a mouse hahaha


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Are there any mods that are sarahs??? Be easier to turn them!!! haahaa
> 
> ohhhh I need to be careful! dunno what I can say atm before I get into trouble! :s


why would you get into trouble?? :confused1:

i dont know about any sarahmods, im sure we can sway them :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O dear lord all this over a mouse hahaha


WOW your a clever mousey, you can type! :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O dear lord all this over a mouse hahaha


not just any mouse....a booootiful mousie  :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O dear lord all this over a mouse hahaha


not *a* mouse *my* mouse.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

right as much as i'd love to stay here and chat 'mice' some more, i am off to bed with micheal mcintyre and a pina colada. 

good bloody times!

night all and thanks for your endless entertainment 

srhdufe, hope you enjoyed your bunny bath earlier...HAHAHA :lol:

lets hope she has cooled off by tomorrow eh?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

mumbling...........


I have an......erm.......whisper (infraction) cough splut

yeah so any way


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> right as much as i'd love to stay here and chat 'mice' some more, i am off to bed with micheal mcintyre and a pina colada.
> 
> good bloody times!
> 
> ...


:blushing: i did actually


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I think i would be a great mod wouldnt i


good. god.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> mumbling...........
> 
> I have an......erm.......whisper (infraction) cough splut
> 
> yeah so any way


pmsl what for?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> not just any mouse....a booootiful mousie  :thumbup:


PMSL i was expecting.

This isnt just any mouse, its a M and S mouse lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> PMSL i was expecting.
> 
> This isnt just any mouse, its a M and S mouse lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You are all nuts..lol 

And the ickle mouse is so cute...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> PMSL i was expecting.
> 
> This isnt just any mouse, its a M and S mouse lol


haha yeah that would've been a better response but its late and im thick when im tired :laugh:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You are all nuts..lol
> 
> And the ickle mouse is so cute...


Of course she is i bred her lol

Wait till my rats are born they should be a tiny bit cuter


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

You dont wanna know!!! I was a naughty girl and really lost it one day! Was just not caring and wrote what I thought!! 

Lol yeah hope u had a nice bath. Didnt read that post past the newbie saying do u bath regularly cause I killed mine!! Did u write anything back?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Of course she is i bred her lol


OMG i read that completely wrong  the rude posts have really corrupted my mind :laugh: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> You dont wanna know!!! I was a naughty girl and really lost it one day! Was just not caring and wrote what I thought!!
> 
> Lol yeah hope u had a nice bath. Didnt read that post past the newbie saying do u bath regularly cause I killed mine!! Did u write anything back?


i wonder if it wasnt waterproof? :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

haahaa true did u read it?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG i read that completely wrong  the rude posts have really corrupted my mind :laugh: :lol:


 stop trying to poisin my young innocent mind :devil:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> You dont wanna know!!! I was a naughty girl and really lost it one day! Was just not caring and wrote what I thought!!
> 
> Lol yeah hope u had a nice bath. Didnt read that post past the newbie saying do u bath regularly cause I killed mine!! Did u write anything back?


Its really easy to lose it on here some days! i just watch people get up on their high horses and rip others to shreds and it winds me up but more often that not i dont intervene because i dont wanna lose my rag!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> stop trying to poisin my young innocent mind :devil:


:eek6: your worse than all us lot :arf:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

any way time for bed so i will speak to u guys tomorrow


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG i read that completely wrong  the rude posts have really corrupted my mind :laugh: :lol:


Hahahahahah LMAO.. you naughty..lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> stop trying to poisin my young innocent mind :devil:


Your not that young and innocent! :laugh: i bet you are more rude minded than me!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG i read that completely wrong  the rude posts have really corrupted my mind :laugh: :lol:


Right you owe me a new laptop cos I spat coke all over mine whenI read that, naughty Sarah.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahahahahah LMAO.. you naughty..lol


Who me????? :aureola:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right you owe me a new laptop cos I spat coke all over mine whenI read that, naughty Sarah.


Sorry TDM


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Its really easy to lose it on here some days! i just watch people get up on their high horses and rip others to shreds and it winds me up but more often that not i dont intervene because i dont wanna lose my rag!


I have a few time and tried defuse stupid situations.. lol At the end of the day people are on the end of their keyboard...


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Right im off you nocturnal people


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Right im off you nocturnal people


Speak for yourself


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Night guys Xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I have a few time and tried defuse stupid situations.. lol At the end of the day people are on the end of their keyboard...


it seems to be getting more frequent unfortunately :frown:

Right you crazy lot, im off to bed i need my beauty sleep 

Nighty night all! xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nighty night all you sleepy people who are sloping off early.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Goodnight all

Tut tut, its only early


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm still here...cba to go upstairs. ultimate laziness 

plus i had to stay online to reply to the object of your desires who PMed me 

he's cheating on you srhdufe :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> i'm still here...cba to go upstairs. ultimate laziness
> 
> plus i had to stay online to reply to the object of your desires who PMed me
> 
> he's cheating on you srhdufe :lol:


 no fair!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tapir said:


> i'm still here...cba to go upstairs. ultimate laziness
> 
> plus i had to stay online to reply to the object of your desires who PMed me
> 
> he's cheating on you srhdufe :lol:


Ultimate laziness is ringing your dad to talk to him when he is downstairs and you are in your bedroom, isnt it Srhdufe :lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ultimate laziness is ringing your dad to talk to him when he is downstairs and you are in your bedroom, isnt it Srhdufe :lol:.


Yeah i dont know who would do a thing like that :blushing:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

haha you legend.

right i'm not going to bed til this reaches 200 posts.
then i can sleep easy


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

scrap that 

night x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tapir said:


> scrap that
> 
> night x


Nighty night xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

You lot are horrid! There have been 18 new pages worth of this thread since I replied earlier today!! All over a male.
I blame sarah(srhdufe) for the disruption of a perfectly normal thread, about tdm's new mouse :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> You lot are horrid! There have been 18 new pages worth of this thread since I replied earlier today!! All over a male.
> I blame sarah(srhdufe) for the disruption of a perfectly normal thread, about tdm's new mouse :lol:


How very dare you, i am the innocent party in all this 

Shes my mouse now


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hardly!!!! You are the one that started on poor yorkie!!! She isnt ur mouse!! Thief!! haahaa


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha ha ha Princess Sparkle is miiiiiiiinnnnnnneeeeee, the jury has spoken :lol:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha ha Princess Sparkle is miiiiiiiinnnnnnneeeeee, the jury has spoken :lol:.


I think you 2 might have to have joint custody of Princess Sparkle or YR might have to punish you both for being naughty :nono: since he bred her he has overall say of which punishment to carry out :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I think you 2 might have to have joint custody of Princess Sparkle or YR might have to punish you both for being naughty :nono: since he bred her he has overall say of which punishment to carry out :001_tt2:


 and you call yourself a Sarah  tut tut


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> and you call yourself a Sarah  tut tut


Oh the shame :frown: i retract that statement fully :thumbup: sarah's rule!!! :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just went over to YR'S house and took a photo of him

Form an orderly queue girls 

Isnt he gorgeous


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

i only wish i looked half as good as that!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It looks like he has eaten too much candy floss


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> It looks like he has eaten too much candy floss


Well unfortunately he hasnt been eating mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

LMAO!!! Yeah right!!! Nice try young lady, but u need to learn to share!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i only wish i looked half as good as that!


Awww :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is the real YR

Now hands off!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well unfortunately he hasnt been eating mine :lol: :lol:


Well if you look back up the thread Tapir said she was going to wait untill it got to 200 post and then go to bed and then she suddenly changed he mind and went.
So Tapir did your candy floss get eaten last night?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Well if you look back up the thread Tapir said she was going to wait untill it got to 200 post and then go to bed and then she suddenly changed he mind and went.
> So Tapir did your candy floss get eaten last night?


:eek6:     

Good point!!!

I feel left out now..........i want my candyfloss to be eaten :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

